# SEA Fundraising 3D Tournament



## Southern Eagles Archery (Aug 15, 2016)

We are very excited to announce our first fundraising tournament of the 2016-2017 school year! We have partnered with Blackwater Preserve in Register, GA (just outside Statesboro). They are hosting a 20 target 3D tournament and Southern Eagles Archery receives the proceeds.  

It is scheduled for September 24th 2016.
First shooter out at 8AM and last shooter out at 3PM. 
Concessions will be available throughout the day. 
Awards will be mailed out after the event. 

Please come out to support our club and Blackwater Preserve at this FUNdraiser! 
All proceeds raised from this shoot will directly go to the Southern Eagles Archery Club and will be used for travel to National Collegiate events and club equipment.

I will be attaching the flier below shortly.


----------



## jt12 (Aug 15, 2016)

So no class for open-moveable sight,release under 55?


----------



## melinda hawk (Aug 16, 2016)

what about fun class.. my set up is for known women's 40


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Aug 17, 2016)

There are open classes for each of the Age Divisions. This would be for anyone that has moveable sights.


----------



## Southern Eagles Archery (Aug 17, 2016)

You may shoot any class with any age division. For example, a Cub can shoot Open class. The difference with Youth, Cub, and Young Adult is their yardages are specific to their age whereas all other divisions have yardages specific to the bow class. The Novice division is specifically for ages 14 and under shooting the Genesis or NASP set-up.


----------



## Southern Eagles Archery (Aug 17, 2016)

melinda hawk said:


> what about fun class.. my set up is for known women's 40


Melinda Hawk,
If your bow has movable sights it would be classified as an Open set-up. If it has fixed pins it would be classified as a Bowhunter set-up.


----------



## Southern Eagles Archery (Aug 20, 2016)

We are excited to see everyone there! Let us know if you have any questions!


----------



## Southern Eagles Archery (Aug 23, 2016)

Just a few more weeks!


----------



## Southern Eagles Archery (Aug 30, 2016)

Don't forget our first fundraising event is this weekend! We hope to see you all there!


----------



## Southern Eagles Archery (Sep 1, 2016)

*Reschedule do to severe weather*

IMPORTANT ANNOUCEMENT!
We are rescheduling our 3D event to the 24th of September due to severe weather! Please be sure to mark this on your calendar and spread the word!! Thank you!


----------



## jakeeib (Sep 6, 2016)

Southern Eagles Archery said:


> IMPORTANT ANNOUCEMENT!
> We are rescheduling our 3D event to the 24th of September due to severe weather! Please be sure to mark this on your calendar and spread the word!! Thank you!



Do you have a flyer? We may bring a group down from the Augusta area.
jake


----------



## Southern Eagles Archery (Sep 21, 2016)

jakeeib said:


> Do you have a flyer? We may bring a group down from the Augusta area.
> jake



I have just posted the new flier! Thank you for your interest! We hope to see you all there!


----------

